# short review of my rx7320



## terrytate415 (7 mo ago)

just put a hundred hours total on the rx7320. it's been a great tractor here's a short list of what has gone wrong with the tractor so far
#1 front axle leaking oil at the pivots on both sides
#2 two loader hoses started leaking at the factory crimps
#3 bent the loader bucket simply by back dragging dirt
#4 twisted and bent the front quick disconnect bucket adapter
but there is some good news I refilled the front axle with gear oil and it hasn't leaked one drop since. I also mentioned in another post that corporate kioti is going to change out the front quick disconnect adapter . The leaky hoses is covered under the warranty,


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

terrytate415 said:


> just put a hundred hours total on the rx7320. it's been a great tractor here's a short list of what has gone wrong with the tractor so far
> #1 front axle leaking oil at the pivots on both sides
> #2 two loader hoses started leaking at the factory crimps
> #3 bent the loader bucket simply by back dragging dirt
> ...


That is good to hear it would be best to see if they would cover the front axle. Seems a little new to be having that problem.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I rolled over 80 hours on my CK3510 this weekend and the only thing that it has even been back to the dealer for was the linked pedal jacking up.......


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

unsquidly said:


> I rolled over 80 hours on my CK3510 this weekend and the only thing that it has even been back to the dealer for was the linked pedal jacking up.......


I have 2438 hours on my DK 35 and its never been back to the dealer.


----------

